

Gliding, another node web framework, try to better deal with callback hell - xyzhang
https://github.com/BenBBear/gliding

======
anonfunction
Cool project. However, I think using promises or ES6 generators are a more
viable option to escaping callback hell.

------
dkarapetyan
Developed by undergrad - check. Author inspired by angular - check. Not ready
for production - check.

Yes, this will be an extremely popular framework. I can feel it. This is the
node.js way.

